# Obscure brands that you love (or want to try)



## Selenite (Apr 1, 2006)

Mine:
Zuzu Luxe: a vegan brand that has bold colors.  I like their lispticks, eyeshadows, and blushes.  The foundation colors look horrible and the mascara was underwhelming.

Sinful Colors: $4US for a richly pigmented, creamy lisptick in some very bold, interesting colors.  Great prices on their nail polish too.

I would love to sample from FACE Atelier, Besame, and Amphigory.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 1, 2006)

I like sinful colors. I use Mystic eyeshadow all the time. I found these pigments in this Japanese 99 cent store, that work really good. They are highly pigmented and last a long time. I dont know what they are, but they are great.


----------



## gitargirl (Apr 2, 2006)

I've been curious and Gueralin (sp), although I guess it's probably not that obscure.


----------



## Selenite (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_I like sinful colors. I use Mystic eyeshadow all the time. I found these pigments in this Japanese 99 cent store, that work really good. They are highly pigmented and last a long time. I dont know what they are, but they are great._

 
  What I like so much about Sinful colors are the prices!  The colors are nice and rich but you don't break your bank with this line.

  A pity that you don't know what the brand of those pigment powders are.  I know that Amphigory has pigments in interesting colors.


----------



## bigred (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_I like sinful colors. I use Mystic eyeshadow all the time. I found these pigments in this Japanese 99 cent store, that work really good. They are highly pigmented and last a long time. I dont know what they are, but they are great._

 
Ooh!  You've piqued my curiousity.  You wouldn't be able to post of picture of the packaging, would you?????


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bigred* 
_Ooh!  You've piqued my curiousity.  You wouldn't be able to post of picture of the packaging, would you?????_

 
I could snap a pic. LOL...Ok...so I went and ahead and took the pics. These things do have names. LOL I haven't used them in forever.

Their called Princessa. Has anybody ever heard of these? They were in the japanese store. I have never seen them anywhere else. I had a white looking color, but I spilled it like a long time ago. 












Here are some swatches. The blue is kinda a sheer. But, this is how they look with just one swipe of my brush. The other color is a gold color. Sorry my cam kinda washes the color out.


----------



## looooch (Apr 3, 2006)

NYX is a brand that may be hard to locate for some, but it is so worth tracking this brand down!


----------



## thejadedstar (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm dying to try Kryolan eyeshadows. They're well known in the theatre and such, but not so much with use regular folk!


----------



## neyugNneiL (Apr 3, 2006)

NYX and Milani for me right now...


----------



## steponme (Apr 3, 2006)

NYX eyeshadows are great, and very inexpensive. Good pigmentation, much like milani. Easier to find milani though, since it's a drugstore brand. I usually buy NYX from the forever 21 type clothing stores.

As for me, I'd love to try aromaleigh and pure luxe shadows. The color swatches are gorgeous!


----------



## depecher (Apr 3, 2006)

I absolutely *adore* NYX. I bought 5 trios in the past week. I just recently bought some Milani and tried one of their shadows yesterday. I just need to put the NYX down.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 4, 2006)

The new MAX Factor shadows are really cool.  I also got a really cool hot pink and hot green shadow from Hot Topic but I don't know the brand.


----------



## Life In Return (Apr 4, 2006)

NYX, L'Oreal, Milani 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are some great brands.


----------



## lara (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thejadedstar* 
_I'm dying to try Kryolan eyeshadows. They're well known in the theatre and such, but not so much with use regular folk!_

 
Kryolan e/s is well known to be highly triggering if you have sensitive eyes, or allergies/sensitivity to red or blue pigments. The whole make-up side of the line is pretty rotten unless you have iron eyelids and bulletproof skin. The SFX side of the line is fabulous, though. 

I have pallettes of Kryolan products that I can't give away. :/


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 25, 2009)

I wanna try Kryolan, but that last comment is making me reconsider...


----------



## kathyp (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Selenite* 

 
_Mine:
Zuzu Luxe: a vegan brand that has bold colors.  I like their lispticks, eyeshadows, and blushes.  The foundation colors look horrible and the mascara was underwhelming.

Sinful Colors: $4US for a richly pigmented, creamy lisptick in some very bold, interesting colors.  Great prices on their nail polish too.

I would love to sample from FACE Atelier, Besame, and Amphigory._

 
Zuzu Luxe has some really nice blushes. I haven't tried anything else from their line, though. It's a bit pricy for a health food store line. 

Speaking of which, I like Alba's lip balms and glosses. I don't know if that qualifies as obscure or not, but I don't see them mentioned too often.

Lines I'd like to try but don't have access to yet?
Lipstick Queen
Face Atelier
Avene (for sun protection)
La Roche-Posay


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 25, 2009)

Want to try: I would love to try more of some British brands...Barry M and Sleek (I have two sleek palettes that I love but would also like to try more of their stuff)...but I think it might be cheaper in the long run to remain blissfully ignorant of what they've got to offer LOL....Also GOSH cosmetics (not available at stores in the states as far as I know)


----------



## BadBadGirl (Sep 1, 2009)

OCC and Kevin Aucoin. Not so obscure, but I hate buying makeup that I can't play with like other brands at Sephora.


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 1, 2009)

I love Sacha cosmetics! They are designed for woc with yellow undertones


----------



## SeaHen (Sep 12, 2009)

I would love to try Ben Nye


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Sep 20, 2009)

Jelly pong pong and Dianne Brill


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 20, 2009)

Sacha Cosmetics..I love em...


----------

